# Changing Bathroom Tap in Auto Cruise Stargazer 2001



## DKM (Apr 15, 2013)

The mixer/shower tap in our bathroom has stopped working, it only dibbles water, so I need to change it. It seems like I need to remove the complete molding to get to the tap. I've removed all the screws to the molding and the plastic pins that hold the bottom to the sink but the unit still will not come away from the wall. I've removed the sealant but still doesn't seem to move. Does anyone have further instructions on how to remove the molding to get at the tap.

Many thanks

Darron


----------

